# AGA....Thanks!



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Just want to say thanks to all of those that I've met at the AGA Convention. There were so many of you guys there so forgive me I forgot your names. I must say that it was amazing to see so many people so passionate in the hobby. It was an awesome experience! I highly recommend it to everyone. To the guys of NASH and GWAPA, thanks for making me feel so welcomed at the AGA. If you guys are looking for something, let me know and I'll try to see what I can do. Cant wait for the next convention!

Jojo


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Jojo - it was great to meet you! I hope the Crypt does well for you! Did you ever make it to the coast?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Burt. It was really nice meeting you to. The crypts are doing fine. As for the coast....didn't make it. We were having too much fun at the auction. Hoping to see it in 2 years if the next AGA Convention will be somewhere on the east cost.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

JoJo! my buddy, glad to see you back here on the forums 

It was great meeting you at the convention! Grow those crypts well!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Jojo - I'm making a little lists of wants to pm you. Can you shoot me a pm with the names of one of the plants you shared with me? It wasn't the ammania bonsai.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Jojo

I didn't know you were already a member here. Cool. It was nice meeting you. We''ll be in touch I'm sure.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Heya Jojo!

Was a pleasure to meet you. I am only sorry I couldn't egg you on just alittle more to buy that huge cube tank.  

You could have done it as a carry on, I swear it! Hee!

Dave, aka ingg


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Jojo. I'm glad you felt welcomed by our club members.  There are so many people to say hi too it's almost impossible to meet everyone and say everything. I think I got 4 hours of sleep every night!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

You are welcome! We all had a great time. Too bad it went by fast. Sorry to hear you didn't make it to the Atlantic. Always a next time.


----------



## spets (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey guys, I just wanted to drop in and say thanks for the awesome experience. I was the other guy from Hawaii that was with Jojo that was egging him on to buy the tank  Sorry Jo for hijacking your thread.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

spets said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to drop in and say thanks for the awesome experience. I was the other guy from Hawaii that was with Jojo that was egging him on to buy the tank  Sorry Jo for hijacking your thread.


Welcome to the board! I see you have come out of hiding.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Jojo is it true we are having the 2011 AGA in Hawaii? Can you imagine? 
it was very nice meeting you man! I hope to see you in April.
Cheers,
Luis Navarro


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Jojo , Its good to know you made it back safely. It was nice talking to you. We definietly are looking forward to see you guys again at the Houston PlantFest in April.
Regards 
Bhushan


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

ingg said:


> Heya Jojo!
> 
> Was a pleasure to meet you. I am only sorry I couldn't egg you on just alittle more to buy that huge cube tank.
> 
> ...


HEHEHE! I'm still thinking of that tank. I know I should have gotten it. If I strapped it on my back, it would had passed as a carry on!


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Navarro said:


> Hey Jojo is it true we are having the 2011 AGA in Hawaii? Can you imagine?
> it was very nice meeting you man! I hope to see you in April.
> Cheers,
> Luis Navarro


2011 AGA in Hawaii? Nobody would want to go....everyone will be at the beach. That is an idea! Convention at the beach!  Hope to see you guys soon!

Jojo


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Jojo , Its good to know you made it back safely. It was nice talking to you. We definietly are looking forward to see you guys again at the Houston PlantFest in April.
> Regards
> Bhushan


Bhushan, thanks for the heads up on the crypts. Should be fun in April.

Jojo


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice meeting you HI guys, did your plants and snails make it with you all the way home?


----------

